

Tomorrow Market offering infinite private beta spots for HN users - zc
http://www.tomorrowmarket.com/user/register?special=hackernews

======
pedalpete
Well, once in on the site, it is really very bland looking. It isn't difficult
to read, but there isn't an effective call to action either. This could be
because i have no idea what I would use it for.

If i were you, i'd make it more like a news game. Not sure how you would
accomplish this, but that could give it a more realistic spin and attract a
diverse group.

Most of the stuff I'm seeing on the site falls strongly into the 'who cares'
column. Maybe you should take a few current news topics and have those as
headlines and get users involved with something everybody is familiar with.

As it currently stands, i'd spend a lot more time on design and marketing
(figuring out how you are going to get people to use it/spread it).

I don't find it usable/workable as it is, and I feel your opportunity for
success with the current version is very limited.

I wouldn't go into any sort of public beta with this. I actually feel it is
too early for you to be doing private beta, but I know it can be difficult to
get honest feedback from aquiaintences.

Don't read what I'm saying as 'this can't be successful'. Your idea has merit,
you could make something of this, but you have to have a better product than
you currently have, even in closed beta.

------
sosuke
What is Tomorrow Market? I couldn't find info on the site, I admittedly only
looked for a minute.

~~~
csbartus
WARNING:

Don't give your real username and password! I've tried with a fake password
and works!

~~~
zc
If you're serious, email me details at tomorrow@tomorrowmarket.com. Passwords
are encrypted, by the way.

Update: people are confused because the sign up page looks like a log in page
because it is so short. You can not log in to Tomorrow Market with any
password.

~~~
csbartus
> people are confused because the sign up page looks like a log in page
> because it is so short. You can not log in to Tomorrow Market with any
> password.

That was the case. The title suggested if I login with my HN credentials I'll
benefit "inifinite private beta spots". I login with my HN username and fake
password which worked.

Then I was alerting HN users do not use their real credentials. And got my
karma downvoted :D

------
zc
Tomorrow Market is a social prediction market. Hacker News members get to skip
the email verification. Let me know what you think.

~~~
TallGuyShort
>> We strongly believe that predicting should be a social activity.

Can you explain more about what the purpose is? I can see why predicting
certain things can be important, but after reviewing the "tour" and the issues
being discussed, it seems like a game of chance to me. What are the benefits
to being involved in a community like this?

~~~
khafra
Prediction markets* aren't games of chance; they're an economist's tool, an
alternative to polls, or an embarassment to prognosticators. Not that they're
perfect+.

Even less perfect when I can't find a list or search-box to select among the
"symbols" to sell and purchase. Also, the "social" part is difficult when I
can't find a place to "discuss" on each contract.

*<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prediction_Market> +<http://www.slate.com/id/2189135/pagenum/all>

~~~
zc
All of the symbols are listed on the sidebar. Good idea about contract
discussions. That's in the pipeline.

------
thexa4
It is a good idea, although I wouldn't use real money for something like this.
I agree with radu_floricica that it is difficult to understand how the bidding
works on first glance. I'd try to add more information on the pages, not only
in the faq and tour.

~~~
zc
Thanks for the comment. I will definitely be adding more information and
making the bidding process more "instantly intuitive."

------
radu_floricica
It's interesting both in concept and execution, but isn't it a bit empty? It's
usually a good idea to populate something like this beforehand, even if it's
with fake/random accounts.

Also the bidding interface might use some contextual help. Everything is
probably explained if I read the docs, but if I just want to jump in it's a
bit difficult. For example the difference between Market and Local.

------
jacktasia
Isn't this the same thing as Inkling: <http://home.inklingmarkets.com/>

...or am I missing something?

~~~
zc
It's similar, but not the exact same thing. It's supposed to be more social
than products like Inkling and InTrade.

~~~
jacktasia
Fair enough. This may be something you want to put on your "About" page.

------
dc2k08
Can I ask what it is?

------
dc2k08
Can two members make the same prediction?

~~~
zc
Two members can make the same trade, so yes.

~~~
dc2k08
a trade is the same as a contract? If it is, won't more than one of the same
contract devalue the shares in those contracts?

BTW, there is a typo on the FAQ page 'How much _many_ do I start with?'

